# Paid apps say "Install" instead of buy.



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

So today they are selling some awesome apps for 10 Cents!! But when I try to buy sime it looks like this instead of buy, so I can't, and when I hit "Install" it says "you did not buy this app" :'(((

Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

PANCAKER said:


> So today they are selling some awesome apps for 10 Cents!! But when I try to buy sime it looks like this instead of buy, so I can't, and when I hit "Install" it says "you did not buy this app" :'(((
> 
> Sent from a DroidX that is NOTW


I had the same thing??


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

qwiklildroider said:


> I had the same thing??


You did? Trying to figure it out because I want to buy but cant!! >.<


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

i've had no problem. Maybe you should clear the market app cache and data, though you might have to sign in to your account again


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

rudyy said:


> i've had no problem. Maybe you should clear the market app cache and data, though you might have to sign in to your account again


Clear data and cache, no luck, but how do you even sign out? Haven't tried that because I dont know how lol.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Did you click Install and see what happens? Maybe you bought it in the past and forgot?


----------



## rcl5113 (Jul 4, 2011)

Go to the market on the internet and buy it there, then install it from the app market on your phone. How i resolved that problem.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

rcl5113 said:


> Go to the market on the internet and buy it there, then install it from the app market on your phone. How i resolved that problem.


Worked thanks!!


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

rcl5113 said:


> Go to the market on the internet and buy it there, then install it from the app market on your phone. How i resolved that problem.


Exactly what I had to do...worked perfectly. Market was acting crazy today!


----------



## maximus4 (Dec 9, 2011)

Right when they switched out the 10 cent apps we all attacked at once. Lets do it again tomorrow!


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, this happened again, but on my comp now wth I just want some 10 cent apps







Somone help plz


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

Just talked to a support guy and he said many people are having this problem including himself, it is because of all the 10 cent apps flying off the shelves.


----------

